# Owosso Mi car show.



## alleyyooper (Aug 24, 2017)

Owosso a city or 15,000 plus, named after a indian cheif wasso the leader of the tribes in the area.

It is some prime flat farm land, but many in the area also drive to Detroit, Pontiac and Saginaw to work in the auto indrustry. It is also home to Currwood Castle turned in to a musem today.

The car show is held every Wednesday a the conservation club, think sports man club.

It was very sunny when I took pictures of this huge Buick Electri 225 rag top.










Nicely done GMC panal truck.





A weird street rod set up with the wide tires in front. Powered by a 496 engine.









Pretty little half breed street rod. 1930 Ford with a Chevy engine.









A very clean Ford.





I told Kare our friend Bill would say this cars owner is going to plow snbow with it this winter with those rear tires.





Our problem child Buick.





This 53 Willys looks rough right now but the engine ran so smooth he had many ask how he made it so nice.





A sweet old Chevy pick up.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 24, 2017)

A nice Plymouth a lady drove in.





Buick Riv.





T bird after Ford up sized them.





Owner claims this truck isn't pink, it is rose he says.





Getting there.





1950 Packard, Surpizied they sold any that color, Owners says standard color for 1950.
I would have been tired of seeing OD green my self.










Mustang





Bill would say with those rear tires wheelie bars were a waste of time and money.






 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Great pics!

I enjoyed them.


----------

